# What are others doing for their 04's to reduce weight?



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

I think my car could go on a diet. I think may have lost a few pounds when I switched rims and will probably do my trunk next. Any other areas others are working on to lighten the load on this car?

Thanks,

Max


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Any interest in selling the old stock rims? ..course, shipping from CA to IL would probably be a killer...


----------



## chagloch (Sep 24, 2004)

Larry, why would you want two sets of these ugly wheels. I would be more than happy to sell you mine if you can convince my fiance into letting me buy some new rims and tires  

Chuck


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

you can drop several pounds by replacing the oem skidplate with SLP's

and several more by replacing the hood with SLP's functional ram air, as it's composite instead of metal.

I think the hood will fit under my Christmas tree


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey Larry Mine Will Be Available In 8-10 Weeks. I Had To Have Some Custom Made By American Racing To Replace The Stock Rims, Which Is The Reason For The Long Wait.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Skid Guard
Front passenger seat
Rear seats
Spare tire
Jack 
Chocks
Fuel tank brace
Strut tower brace


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey Larry, I will be needing two stock wheels here shortly. Were you interested I a whole set or just a pair? I'd split a set with you if you only needed two and someone had a set for reasonable.


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

K member... rk sport has one..., det rid of the spoiler, if you can find a neew place for the third brake light...


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

rock421 said:


> Hey Larry, I will be needing two stock wheels here shortly. Were you interested I a whole set or just a pair? I'd split a set with you if you only needed two and someone had a set for reasonable.


Brian - If the $$$ is within my means, then would be interested in just a set for the rear, so a split would be great.


Chuck - All I can tell you is that there is just no accounting for taste. I actually like the stock rims. I'd like extras that I can mount some "other" tires on the back, like maybe some "throw aways" then I can do a really good burn out to impress the classic GTO owners at the club, and not ruin my regular street tires, since I drive that car every day.

---Larry

ps Brian - like your new picture!


----------



## 2tirefire (Jul 29, 2004)

Dieting cars is my specialty with keeping the car looking stock! Here are my ideas that would get some serious weight loss going without removing seats and all that stuff.

1. Remove all sound deadening material under dashboard and floor of car. Right there I gurantee that you will get out at least 30 lbs of unused weight. On a 2000 Civic SI Sport Compact Car took out 65 lbs of sound deadening material. Might be a little bit louder but will look stock.

2. Carbon fiber hood. Check out Fiber Images or contact Carbon by Design and see if they are going to make one for your car. Also switch out the rear trunk for a CF one while your at it. CF is also paintable, but that checkered gloss black CF is as sexy as a 5ft 8 blonde in heels.

3. Jack as mentioned above and spare tire. 

4. You have a great sound system in your car, but if you are really looking to lose weight, yank the system and all components. Mostly yank the amp and the built in subwoofer. That has to be at least 20lbs right there.

I bet if you took a close look at your car, you could lose 50 lbs in no time. hope this helps some.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey thanks evertone I had lost this post and see it's chock full of great info I will implement. New hood sounds great too!

Larry I traded in my old rims/tires at America's Tires www.americastires.com when I bought my new ones. I got a good price and didn't have to cart them off sorry! Someone will hook you up though. Looks like I can lose a couple hundred punds when all is said and done with my new mods coming too like the exhaust etc. Cool thanks again.


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

What Did You Get For Your Factory Rims? If You Don't Mind Me Asking.


----------

